# Warrior Nutrition



## wingchun100 (Feb 18, 2014)

I was just wondering what kind of eating habits my fellow MTers follow. I plan on posting a semi-detailed account of my daily routine in a bit, but I wanted to get the topic rolling.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 18, 2014)

I eat a mostly Paleo diet. That means I cut out sugar and other simple carbohydrates. I don't eat pasta or bread. I limit rice. I don't eat regular potatoes, but will chow sweet potatoes, kumara, or Okinawan sweet potatoes. Fruits veggies, and meat make up the bulk of my diet. I eat nuts and seaweed as a snack. I cook with coconut oil and fresh herbs grown in my garden. I get everything as fresh and local as I can.

No processed foods...unless it's processed by myself. Whole ingredients enter my kitchen. Food leaves.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 18, 2014)

Makalakumu,

I have heard a lot about the Paleo diet, but have not looked into the nuts and bolts of it myself. A long time ago I tried Atkins, which isn't necessarily low- or no-carb. What you do is restrict your carbs, at first, and then as the week goes by you add more into your daily intake until you start to gain weight. Then you drop back by about 5 grams, and you have determined how many carbs you can take in daily before you start gaining. It worked...for a while.

Now I follow a plan where I go for 7 servings of protein, 14 servings of carbs, and 7 servings of fat. 

There are a lot of supervisors walking around today at work. I think I will save a detailed daily breakdown for tomorrow LOL.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 18, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Makalakumu,
> 
> I have heard a lot about the Paleo diet, but have not looked into the nuts and bolts of it myself. A long time ago I tried Atkins, which isn't necessarily low- or no-carb. What you do is restrict your carbs, at first, and then as the week goes by you add more into your daily intake until you start to gain weight. Then you drop back by about 5 grams, and you have determined how many carbs you can take in daily before you start gaining. It worked...for a while.
> 
> ...


I follow a Japanese/vegan diet. Mostly vegetable 
And fruits, tofu soy milk soy nut edamamae.
Seeds and nuts.sweet potatoes rice beans and legumes.
Make up the bulk of my diet.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2014)

I am eat a diet that is big on plants and plant protein but I do on occasion eat meat.

But with that said you might want to take a look at this

The Fighter's Body: An Owner's Manual: Your Guide to Diet, Nutrition, Exercise and Excellence in the Martial Arts


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not strict paleo.  The fanatics can strip the cheese from my cold dead hands!


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 19, 2014)

All right...no supes nearby today! At any rate this is an average day for me...not EVERY day or else I would be bored and then lapse into bad eating, but you get the idea. In parentheses after each meal I put the amount of servings I need for the three groups. I'm not going to list out what food meets what amount; just take it as a given that each meal satisfies the requirements. 

BREAKFAST (2 protein, 4 carb, 2 fat)
Shakeology with milk and fruit 
2 slices of toast with peanut butter

AM SNACK(2 carb, 1 fat)
Orange
Banana
Peanut butter

LUNCH (2 protein, 3 carb, 2 fat)
Tuna sandwich
1/4th Avocado
Usually one fruit or one vegetable

PM SNACK (1 protein, 2 carbs)
Protein bar
2 servings of a fruit or vegetable

DINNER (2 protein, 3 carb, 2 fat)
My wife usually makes a dinner with meat and veggies that satisfies the protein/carb part. As for fat, I find one way or another to meet it...whether it is more avocado, some raw nuts, or something else. Also, I do my workouts at night, and after that I have something called Results and Recovery Formula.

That's a usual day for me.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am eat a diet that is big on plants and plant protein but I do on occasion eat meat.
> 
> But with that said you might want to take a look at this
> 
> The Fighter's Body: An Owner's Manual: Your Guide to Diet, Nutrition, Exercise and Excellence in the Martial Arts



I posted about this weeks ago, but I just thought of it again today. Put in the order for the book!


----------



## drop bear (Apr 22, 2014)

I Just eat clean.

porriage for breakfast salads fruits nuts and fish.

Brown rice and tuna before training.

Cutting diets can go jump.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I posted about this weeks ago, but I just thought of it again today. Put in the order for the book!



Its a good book and I will likely order it again. I finished reading it on a trip to China and I left it on the plane at Narita Airport in Japan when we switched for the last leg to China and did not realize it until I got off the plane in Beijing


----------



## Carol (Apr 22, 2014)

Mostly paleo here as well, with an emphasis on foods that have anti-inflammatory properties.   I also take the whole food approach, but I do make an exception for hiking and backpacking.  GU packs and other processed stuff that barely resembles food does have its place, but only in very specific circumstances.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 22, 2014)

Modified version of Paleo for lack of a better way to explain. If you put aside all the miss information about what Paleo man did and their "science". It's basically about getting away from processed food (Which is not rocket science to work out but helps to have somewhere to start). And definitely appeals to gluten and dairy\wheat intolerant people, I've developed gluten and wheat issues over the last few years, so I use it as a baseline to adjust my diet and keep me off those tasty options.

Everyone will be different, and I have a few things in the do not eat category that I do have. But I think the diet is really not meant to be done hardcore and to the letter. But if you are eating 70% healthy each week, that's better than 10%. I think if you have a medical motivator, it's easier then just going at it and taking the concepts verbatim until you do damage.


----------



## J W (Apr 23, 2014)

After several weeks of relatively poor eating habits, this is something that I'm trying to focus on again. I stopped eating beef and pork years ago, but recently started eating poultry again after about a year of pescatarianism. Lately I've begun focusing on removing processed food and added sugars from my diet and adding more fruit and veggies (which will be easier when the farmer's markets open in a couple weeks). I don't go the paleo route because I like bread and pasta (I stick with whole grain breads that have a short list of ingredients). 

So far today I've had some greek yogurt with berries, tea, coffee, and tuna mixed with olive oil on multi-grain bread. Not sure what I'll do for dinner, I have a bunch of running around to do which means I'll probably have to eat out, which usually makes things difficult. 

My diet is a work in progress right now, I'm interested to hear what kinds of habits people have formed to stick to their chosen diets. For me a challenge right now is just making sure I have something to bring to work for breakfast and lunch. On nights when I go to the mokwoon, I don't get home til almost 10 and have no time to make anything for the next day. Then I'm stuck running out to the Wawa or deli or some such.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 23, 2014)

The problem is everyone has different advice, you know? I am experimenting to see what results in fat loss. I tried following the nutrition guide that came along with P90X 3 and GAINED weight. This is no joke: the other day when I got up for work, I had to try on no less than FOUR pairs of pants before I found one that fit. A lot of people criticize the Atkins diet, but so far that is the only one that made me lose. Then again I am too much of a fan of fruit to give that up, so I am seeking something that strikes a more even balance between protein and carb consumption.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> The problem is everyone has different advice, you know? I am experimenting to see what results in fat loss. I tried following the nutrition guide that came along with P90X 3 and GAINED weight. This is no joke: the other day when I got up for work, I had to try on no less than FOUR pairs of pants before I found one that fit. A lot of people criticize the Atkins diet, but so far that is the only one that made me lose. Then again I am too much of a fan of fruit to give that up, so I am seeking something that strikes a more even balance between protein and carb consumption.



The diet that makes me lose weight comes from here and here and when I follow it I lose weight and feel great too


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 23, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> The problem is everyone has different advice, you know? I am experimenting to see what results in fat loss. I tried following the nutrition guide that came along with P90X 3 and GAINED weight. This is no joke: the other day when I got up for work, I had to try on no less than FOUR pairs of pants before I found one that fit. A lot of people criticize the Atkins diet, but so far that is the only one that made me lose. Then again I am too much of a fan of fruit to give that up, so I am seeking something that strikes a more even balance between protein and carb consumption.



The #1 rule for weight loss is, and will be forever is eat less. It will attribute to 80% of loss, and exercise will help.

If you are looking for healthy living that's when you make the lifestyle changes and balance your diet. If your doing things like P90X, your diet is more towards "gains" in muscle mass and weight. So maybe what your after is cutting?


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 23, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> The #1 rule for weight loss is, and will be forever is eat less. It will attribute to 80% of loss, and exercise will help.
> 
> If you are looking for healthy living that's when you make the lifestyle changes and balance your diet. If your doing things like P90X, your diet is more towards "gains" in muscle mass and weight. So maybe what your after is cutting?



P90X is not a gain program. Certainly you have the chance to gain SOME muscle, but not at Hulk-like levels.


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 23, 2014)

That's right, but if your saying you are currently unfit and have some extra kgs, you will spend some time burning fat, and changing muscle due to you current shape.

Another good option is something like Couch25K, is a gradual coaching for running. Good for stripping fat, building the core and cardio. Just an app you put on your phone and it will slowly over weeks bring you up to running 5k, and you can start it at any weight.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 23, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> That's right, but if your saying you are currently unfit and have some extra kgs, you will spend some time burning fat, and changing muscle due to you current shape.
> 
> Another good option is something like Couch25K, is a gradual coaching for running. Good for stripping fat, building the core and cardio. Just an app you put on your phone and it will slowly over weeks bring you up to running 5k, and you can start it at any weight.



Thanks for the recommendation. The thing is, in terms of exercise I am happy with what I do. My problem is still nutrition.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 23, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> The diet that makes me lose weight comes from here and here and when I follow it I lose weight and feel great too



If you go to those for weight loss, then what purpose does the warrior diet book serve?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2014)

First, it was not the warrior diet book, it was "The Fighter's Body: An Owner's Manual: Your Guide to Diet, Nutrition, Exercise and Excellence in the Martial Arts"

The books are years apart, roughly 8 years apart actually, and that was not for weight loss, that was for training and likely I was too beat up to be following it then, but it is still a good book for a person who is training (and training hard) martial arts

 I am dealing with (different) injuries now I did not have then, as well as the arthritis that took root as a result, and I am older (over half a century now) and I think the fighters body is a good diet for a younger martial artist or one that is currently training harder than I can. As we age, as much as many do not want to admit it, our dietary needs change. Add to that the injury induced lack of exercise you gain weight and as I regain my ability to train I am still likely not going to reach that level again, and I'm ok with that I've injured myself enough. I am much more comfortable and healthier at this stage following Joel Furhman's books. However I still recommend the "Fighter's body" in this case considering your workout routines.

I rather like a diet that allows unlimited amounts of vegetables and does not count calories 

Besides, I am likely well on my way to becoming a vegetable eating peace loving yoga/taijiquan guy, no longer the xingyiquan/taijiquan guy I once was, so warrior diets and diets for fighters will likely be to violent for me very soon


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 24, 2014)

For me I have not drastically altered my diet, but have cleaned it up. When I was off the wagon, I would eat all kinds of crap like Grubbs (Burgers) and Maccy d's and such like. Now I eat yogurt for breakfast and a bit of fruit. The rest of the day just normal stuff like fish, rice and what not, but in moderation. Eat less bread now as well. I have lost a stone and a half without the fancy diet. Al though I am thinking about meal replacement shakes for breakfast and one for a later snack in the evening.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 24, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> For me I have not drastically altered my diet, but have cleaned it up. When I was off the wagon, I would eat all kinds of crap like Grubbs (Burgers) and Maccy d's and such like. Now I eat yogurt for breakfast and a bit of fruit. The rest of the day just normal stuff like fish, rice and what not, but in moderation. Eat less bread now as well. I have lost a stone and a half without the fancy diet. Al though I am thinking about meal replacement shakes for breakfast and one for a later snack in the evening.



I do the meal replacement shakes for breakfast because of how early I work. I get up at 5:45am to be in on time; I don't need to get up any early than that!


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 24, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I do the meal replacement shakes for breakfast because of how early I work. I get up at 5:45am to be in on time; I don't need to get up any early than that!



Lucky you  I am walking out the door at that point! Do you buy the pre-mixed cans or make them yourself?


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 24, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Lucky you  I am walking out the door at that point! Do you buy the pre-mixed cans or make them yourself?



Shakeology from Beachbody, mixed with various kinds of fruit and either milk or water.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 24, 2014)

I am also looking into this guy here. He is a very angry anti-low carb guy, but some things he says make sense. Then again I don't like how he says Atkins is "low carb" when it isn't, and it certainly does NOT promote eating tons of protein in a day. There is still a calorie-watching component to it.

AnthonyColpo


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah. If anything, my new diet mirrors some of the Atkins in a way. I do have too many carbs still I would think. I just like my Pasta, although I could switch to the whole grain stuff, or brown pasta if that is what it is. I need to change something else though, the Box-Fit is stagnating a little due to inconsistent sessions (different people each sesh) and the weight loss has slowed. I have been told that fat burning pills also do the trick alongside a diet, but I am dubious of that. How much do you roughly spend in dollars for the stuff?


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 24, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah. If anything, my new diet mirrors some of the Atkins in a way. I do have too many carbs still I would think. I just like my Pasta, although I could switch to the whole grain stuff, or brown pasta if that is what it is. I need to change something else though, the Box-Fit is stagnating a little due to inconsistent sessions (different people each sesh) and the weight loss has slowed. I have been told that fat burning pills also do the trick alongside a diet, but I am dubious of that. How much do you roughly spend in dollars for the stuff?



Cost for regular customers is $120 ($4 per Shake). Coaches pay only $90. When I think about the cost of groceries, I figure that I spend about that much per meal anyway.


----------



## Native (Apr 24, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Modified version of Paleo for lack of a better way to explain. If you put aside all the miss information about what Paleo man did and their "science". It's basically about getting away from processed food (Which is not rocket science to work out but helps to have somewhere to start). And definitely appeals to gluten and dairy\wheat intolerant people, I've developed gluten and wheat issues over the last few years, so I use it as a baseline to adjust my diet and keep me off those tasty options.
> 
> Everyone will be different, and I have a few things in the do not eat category that I do have. But I think the diet is really not meant to be done hardcore and to the letter. But if you are eating 70% healthy each week, that's better than 10%. I think if you have a medical motivator, it's easier then just going at it and taking the concepts verbatim until you do damage.



This pretty much describes my diet as well, even down to the gluten/wheat allergies. Everyone that I know personally that has stuck to a 90% paleo-centric diet has lost a good amount of extra weight as well. I know my body operates very well this way and I have plenty of energy for intense workouts and MA practice.

Edit: thought i would add one of my favorite sources for not only paleo eating, but also overall health. http://www.marksdailyapple.com/#axzz2zpp4hOw8


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 25, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Cost for regular customers is $120 ($4 per Shake). Coaches pay only $90. When I think about the cost of groceries, I figure that I spend about that much per meal anyway.



So around 71 quid (pounds). At least I can use that as a benchmark. Can't see myself saving much money though, I eat like Pig.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 25, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> So around 71 quid (pounds). At least I can use that as a benchmark. Can't see myself saving much money though, I eat like Pig.



Haha. Well, I am trying to shed quite a few pounds, so I am restricting calorie intake. No, I am not starving myself. I aim for 1800-2000 calories per day. With everything else I put in it, the shake gives me 250-400 calories. (Depends on what I put in.) Then I just have to figure out how many calories I need per meal/snack for the rest of the day.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 25, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Haha. Well, I am trying to shed quite a few pounds, so I am restricting calorie intake. No, I am not starving myself. I aim for 1800-2000 calories per day. With everything else I put in it, the shake gives me 250-400 calories. (Depends on what I put in.) Then I just have to figure out how many calories I need per meal/snack for the rest of the day.



That is one of the areas that I have to improve on. I am starting to take notice of food labels rather than guessing what is what. I have lost about a stone and a half in three months, but I am so heavy set with my skeletal system that I am still 15"-3 stones. Seriously I can have a full blown dinner, but be hungry again three hours later. Trying to adopt the _"Less is more"_ approach, but it is draining me of energy somewhat. Not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 25, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> That is one of the areas that I have to improve on. I am starting to take notice of food labels rather than guessing what is what. I have lost about a stone and a half in three months, but I am so heavy set with my skeletal system that I am still 15"-3 stones. Seriously I can have a full blown dinner, but be hungry again three hours later. Trying to adopt the _"Less is more"_ approach, but it is draining me of energy somewhat. Not sure what I am doing wrong.



Me either! I started reading up on this guy named Anthony Culpo. He says the "smaller more frequent meals" approach is a myth. He is also critical of paleo and low carb. Honestly, I am critical of low carb too, but that is not what Atkins or books like Protein Power preach. Over time with Atkins you add more carbs back in. Protein Power has two different phases, depending on whether or not you are morbidly obese.

I'm interested in reading this Culpo's FAT LOSS BIBLE. Thing is, it is available only on Kindle or in print. I have a Nook, and the cheapest Kindle I can find is $65. And the paperback version is $20. Guess I will have to go with that one when I get paid next.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 25, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Me either! I started reading up on this guy named Anthony Culpo. He says the "smaller more frequent meals" approach is a myth. He is also critical of paleo and low carb. Honestly, I am critical of low carb too, but that is not what Atkins or books like Protein Power preach. Over time with Atkins you add more carbs back in. Protein Power has two different phases, depending on whether or not you are morbidly obese.
> 
> I'm interested in reading this Culpo's FAT LOSS BIBLE. Thing is, it is available only on Kindle or in print. I have a Nook, and the cheapest Kindle I can find is $65. And the paperback version is $20. Guess I will have to go with that one when I get paid next.



Well if that photo is not photo shopped, pretty impressive. The e-version is only available on Amazon UK :/


----------



## drop bear (Apr 25, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> That is one of the areas that I have to improve on. I am starting to take notice of food labels rather than guessing what is what. I have lost about a stone and a half in three months, but I am so heavy set with my skeletal system that I am still 15"-3 stones. Seriously I can have a full blown dinner, but be hungry again three hours later. Trying to adopt the _"Less is more"_ approach, but it is draining me of energy somewhat. Not sure what I am doing wrong.



If you are cutting sugar fat and carbs. Then it will suck for a while.

I tend not to bother with labels. I just buy food that looks like food.

So instead of a shake I will have brown rice tuna and nuts.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 27, 2014)

drop bear said:


> If you are cutting sugar fat and carbs. Then it will suck for a while.
> 
> I tend not to bother with labels. I just buy food that looks like food.
> 
> So instead of a shake I will have brown rice tuna and nuts.



I am a bit of a pussy when it comes to food experimentation. I tend to stick to what I like, but of course that is hindering me now. I tried some Quorn burgers yesterday and thought they were horrible. Having trouble getting used to brown rice as well.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 27, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I am a bit of a pussy when it comes to food experimentation. I tend to stick to what I like, but of course that is hindering me now. I tried some Quorn burgers yesterday and thought they were horrible. Having trouble getting used to brown rice as well.



We are effectively junkies when it comes to food. We get cravings and addictions.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 27, 2014)

drop bear said:


> We are effectively junkies when it comes to food. We get cravings and addictions.



Indeed, some addictions worse than others. Going to try the Chicken and greens combo from tomorrow for seven days.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 27, 2014)

drop bear said:


> We are effectively junkies when it comes to food. We get cravings and addictions.



I've heard this a lot, and half agree. You give up cheese or milk, and replace it with a good habit, after 12 weeks you won't want cheese or milk because they will taste sour. It's surprising how quickly our tastes change and can be trained. Bit of willpower needed in the first few weeks but it's nothing like giving up nicotine. 

Gnarlie


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2014)

I like to throw a mix of fresh fruits and veggies in the blender (I have a heavy duty blender) with some protein powder and turmeric. I sip on it throughout the day. It allows me to get the nutritional value of the veggies that I don't like to eat.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 27, 2014)

Gnarlie said:


> I've heard this a lot, and half agree. You give up cheese or milk, and replace it with a good habit, after 12 weeks you won't want cheese or milk because they will taste sour. It's surprising how quickly our tastes change and can be trained. Bit of willpower needed in the first few weeks but it's nothing like giving up nicotine.
> 
> Gnarlie



The issue is that you can't go cold turkey on food. You have to eat. The guys who cut weight have this issue. They do five six meals a day but it is like half a rye slice for breakfast a can of tuna for morning tea a capsicum an egg. And so on.

They all start to get a bit edgie by the end of it

I take some of the methods of that. So instead of a replacement shake I might have an avocado and a capsicum. As a snack.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Well if that photo is not photo shopped, pretty impressive. The e-version is only available on Amazon UK :/



I took the plunge and ordered the "paperback" version. I put that in quotes because I have never seen a paperback cost so much. Still, it was cheaper than having to buy a Kindle, which I may do eventually anyway...but not right now.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2014)

drop bear said:


> If you are cutting sugar fat and carbs. Then it will suck for a while.
> 
> I tend not to bother with labels. I just buy food that looks like food.
> 
> So instead of a shake I will have brown rice tuna and nuts.



Shakes may not "look like food" in powder form, but they were made with real food. Maybe you aren't a big fan of shakes, but some people are; there is nothing wrong with those of us who DO drink shakes (except maybe for some reason that kicks us out of the "cool kids" club). And yes, a lot of shakes out there are filled with junk. That is why it is up to the person who wants to consume a shake to do research instead of buying the first product they see.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 28, 2014)

Gnarlie said:


> I've heard this a lot, and half agree. You give up cheese or milk, and replace it with a good habit, after 12 weeks you won't want cheese or milk because they will taste sour. It's surprising how quickly our tastes change and can be trained. Bit of willpower needed in the first few weeks but it's nothing like giving up *nicotine*.
> 
> Gnarlie



Yep, that is the biggest one to kick!


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 28, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I like to throw a mix of fresh fruits and veggies in the blender (I have a heavy duty blender) with some protein powder and turmeric. I sip on it throughout the day. It allows me to get the nutritional value of the veggies that I don't like to eat.



Like the sound of that. Best get me a blender then.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 1, 2014)

I thought that Mark Sisson looked familiar. Sure enough, he is the guy who created the P90X Results and Recovery Formula, which is 80% carbs and 20% protein. Weird how he is now a Paleo fan and basically denounces his own creation.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 8, 2014)

Well I have read through THE FIGHTER'S BODY, and while it was well-written, I didn't find much use in it. It went over a lot of things I already knew. However, if I hadn't read them before, it would have been a great guide.

There was ONE idea it gave me that I hadn't thought of before, and I should have, given how I did the Atkins diet at one point. The main point of Atkins is that you consume less carbs so your body can burn fat for fuel. Over time, you increase your daily carb intake because (hopefully) you have less fat. Therefore, you need the carbs again for that energy.

Now, I stopped Atkins because my results had plateaued. And not for nothing, but I like bread and fruit too much. However, the idea in this book gave me a way to get the same "burn fat for fuel first" result:

WORK OUT BEFORE BREAKFAST. In other words, when the only thing on my body to consume is (you guessed it) fat!

It was such a "doh!" moment that I can't believe it didn't occur to me before.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Well I have read through THE FIGHTER'S BODY, and while it was well-written, I didn't find much use in it. It went over a lot of things I already knew. However, if I hadn't read them before, it would have been a great guide.



I liked "Eat to Live" and "Eat For Health" by Joel Fuhrman better, and I think it is a better way to eat...for that matter I like "Gilad's Eat Right Now Plan" better as well and they are both very healthy eating plans and pretty well balanced too. They however are taking you to a complete change in the way you eat and they are not a diet you go on for a bit and then change back to a more balanced nutritional based plan. They are more nutritionally balanced ways to eat.

But I did not think that was what you were looking for based on the title of the Thread "Warrior Nutrition". The Fighter's Body, which I read a while ago, seemed to apply more to your title


----------



## wingchun100 (May 8, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I liked "Eat to Live" and "Eat For Health" by Joel Fuhrman better, and I think it is a better way to eat...for that matter I like "Gilad's Eat Right Now Plan" better as well and they are both very healthy eating plans and pretty well balanced too. They however are taking you to a complete change in the way you eat and they are not a diet you go on for a bit and then change back to a more balanced nutritional based plan. They are more nutritionally balanced ways to eat.
> 
> But I did not think that was what you were looking for based on the title of the Thread "Warrior Nutrition". The Fighter's Body, which I read a while ago, seemed to apply more to your title



All I meant by "warrior" was because we are all into martial arts here, so that's why I phrased it that way.  It was a good book, but I have read similar things before so it was nothing new to me personally.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 8, 2014)

bloody hell it's no wonder that i feel like a truck reading these posts lol 

i train everyday in the dojo and at home at the minute so my "diet" is a see food and eat one 

todays meals were a bit ok for me 

breakfast = vit/min tabs 2 cups of tetleys tea with 3 heaped spoons of sugar in each -- tut tut

lunchtime = vit/min tabs and cheese and branston small chunk plus 200grams chocolate bar plus 1 pint semi skimmed strawberry milkshake (i make my own) plus a quite a few cups of tea with 3 heaped spoons of sugar in each -- tut tut again lol 

oh forgot i smoke too - so not good lol 

and i've not had dinner yet and quite frankly i can't be fussed with eating --- i've not long since got back from the dojo and i'm trashed again lol 

my stats are 34B - 24 - 30 --- can't be doing too much wrong 

not really a warrior diet is it ????? 

donna


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> All I meant by "warrior" was because we are all into martial arts here, so that's why I phrased it that way.  It was a good book, but I have read similar things before so it was nothing new to me personally.



Not surprising, the book is 11 years old


----------



## Transk53 (May 9, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> bloody hell it's no wonder that i feel like a truck reading these posts lol
> 
> i train everyday in the dojo and at home at the minute so my "diet" is a see food and eat one
> 
> ...



No it is not, it is just mental  No I won't an Ann Robinson here but..... Anyway, serious question here. What's with the 





			
				donnaTKD said:
			
		

> breakfast = vit/min tabs


----------

